# Fey



## naturestee (Aug 10, 2010)

My darling Fey died in the arms of me and my husband yesterday. She had been very sick since Saturday with what appeared to be acute organ failure. She was about six and a half years old.

Fey was with me for nearly five years. I adopted Fey and her sister Sprite through a newspaper ad. They had been essentially toys for someone's grandchild who no longer cared about them. They were very sick due to megacolon combined with bad diet and were terrified of people. Sprite learned to like people but never got over her fear of hands. Fey, however, learned to love being petted. She would get you to follow her into her pen, settle down in a comfy spot, and wait for you to start petting her. Fey was a darling, sweet rabbit who always acted so innocent, but she had what I called a second personality (or maybe a naughty twin). Every rare once in a while Destructo Fey would appear, wreaking havoc and literally shredding furniture at lightning speed. I missed my recliner but it was actually pretty funny!

Sprite passed away three years ago and Fey took it really hard. Thankfully she bonded with Oberon and they have lived together for the last two years. Fey was buried next to Sprite at my in-law's farm. It's a nice spot under some trees and next to a pasture.

Good bye, Fey.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 10, 2010)

Fey was a beautiful bunny and I know how much you loved her. She had such a happy life. Binky-free little one.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh, I am so upset to hear about Fey. I loved all of her and Sprite's stories (has it really been 3 years since we lost Sprite :shock:?). They were such a pretty, sweet pair.

I am so sorry for you, Mr Stee and Oberon. How is he doing?

Jan


----------



## Haley (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh Angela, I was just reading in my other post how you were about to lose Fey and now I see this. I am so so sorry for your loss.
My heart is so heavy for you. I always loved Fey and Sprite so much and seeing their pictures and hearing of their antics always made me smile. Like Jan, I cant believe it has been three years since Sprite passed. I remember when you brought Oberon home and how happy we all were when he and Fey took to one another. 
She was such a special girl. I cant believe so many of us have lost our special ones lately. It just breaks my heart to be so close to so many bunnies here in RO and then to lose them. 
Fey was so loved though. I hope that brings you some comfort. I know when Basil passed the one thing that got me through it was knowing what a great life he lived. Fey had the most amazing life with her sister after she came to your home and then with her buddy Oberon.
You are in my thoughts tonight. 
*hugs*
Haley


----------



## cheryl (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh Angela i am so very sorry you lost Fey...she really was a pretty little girl..


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 11, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss of Fey. Words just can't begin to express the feelings. She certainly was a beautiful little girl. Good bye Fey, rest in peace and binky free little girl.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm so very sorry Angela. May she rest in peace now. Never forgotten, Fey.:rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 13, 2010)

Angela I'm so sorry you lost your Beautiful Fey.

May she Binky Pain Free with her Sister/Friend Sprite at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

You will be missed by many especially your Mommie & Daddy.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 13, 2010)

awww fey was a beautiful bunny and i'm sure she will be missed. so sorry :sad:


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 13, 2010)

Fey really hit the jackpot when you read that newspaper ad and got her and Sprite. They may have had a rough start but they had the best life a bunny could have with you. It is sad that she had to leave you, but she was a lucky girl to be in your family and you were lucky to find such a special bunny too. Binky free with your sister, Fey. I hope Oberon is doing ok, and you and Mr. Stee.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 13, 2010)

So sad to see Fey is gone. :sad:

We had five years of stories and pictures of Fey and Sprite. First when they were brought home by you. Then we got to see all the cuteness and action shots you captured on camera. I really miss seeing the two little fairies. Then having Oberonbonding with Fey.It was a good second life for her.

Binky Free Fey. ink iris:


----------



## myheart (Aug 14, 2010)

I was so surprised when I received the pm from James after Fey passed. It just didn't seem right that she should pass so quickly with such little notice of not feeling well.

I do hope Oberon is getting along by himself now. It is amazing how the dynamics of a bunny group, or the feeling within a home change after a fur-kid passes away. Maybe I'll have to stop by more often to snuggle on the little guy myself. You should probably warn him now, so it's not a surprise to him.

ray: Binky pain-free Feywith your sister Sprite at The Bridge. :rainbow:

(Nommy all of thealfalfa and 'bad stuff' you want. You're allowed to indulge in such stuff now)

myheart


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 24, 2010)

So sad. I'm in tears..:tears2: Binky free Fey.


----------



## MsJuliet (Aug 25, 2010)

Fey was a beautiful bunny and seems like she was very loved and well-cared for. Binky free Fey


----------



## Boz (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh no!! I am soo sorry!! :hug1I just saw this now!!  I always loved Fey when I would come bun sit for you. 

RIP Fey. Binky Free

:rip:


----------



## sparney (Sep 2, 2010)

fey looks beautiful in those pictures!
i bet you miss her loads
:rip:ink iris:


----------

